# advice on portugal



## snydalecyp (Nov 3, 2008)

I have moved from UK to North Cyprus, but I am looking at relocating for several reasons:
EU country has its benefits etc
Working here is almost impossible unless you are a cypriot
Extremely limited social, cultural facilities for myself and my child.
Recognised qualifications from the local education system

I am looking for a village community which has a main town with facilities close by. I would like the coast to be within a 30 min drive.
I have been looking at the Alentejo and Beiras areas but would appreciate any help and advice I can get.
Property price is also a consideration as well as job availability.
I have looked at numerous websites but if anyone can recommend any including reputable estate agents that would be great


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

It can be quite hard to work here too. The average wage is less than 600 euros a month. If you don't speak Portuguese, then I think only Lisbon would be an option for you and even then, your expenses will be higher.
Good luck


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

snydalecyp said:


> I have moved from UK to North Cyprus, but I am looking at relocating for several reasons:
> EU country has its benefits etc
> Working here is almost impossible unless you are a cypriot
> Extremely limited social, cultural facilities for myself and my child.
> ...


I think you will have to come over to Portugal to see for yourself. This is such a diverse country you need to narrow down the area which ticks most of your boxes. I live on the Silver Coast a little north of Lisbon, it certainly ticked the boxes for my wife and I. If you want to know more about the area we live in which looks like it meets all of your wish list let me know.
Best of luck with your search, wherever you end up in Portugal you won't be dissappointed.
Alex


----------



## snydalecyp (Nov 3, 2008)

alexmac999 said:


> I think you will have to come over to Portugal to see for yourself. This is such a diverse country you need to narrow down the area which ticks most of your boxes. I live on the Silver Coast a little north of Lisbon, it certainly ticked the boxes for my wife and I. If you want to know more about the area we live in which looks like it meets all of your wish list let me know.
> Best of luck with your search, wherever you end up in Portugal you won't be dissappointed.
> Alex


Hi Alex,

I would appreciate any information you can give me including details of the area where you live, house prices, schooling,facilities and job availability,
Thanks for your reply
Sarah


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

The min wage in Portugal is over 600 euros per month, so depending on what type of work you do the average wage will be higher. it can be hard to find work if you dont speak the lingo, but not impossible, we employ people that dont speak portuguese so it is possible.


----------



## alexmac999 (Nov 2, 2008)

snydalecyp said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> I would appreciate any information you can give me including details of the area where you live, house prices, schooling,facilities and job availability,
> Thanks for your reply
> Sarah


Hello Sarah, drop me an email and i will send info you requested
[email protected]


----------



## Paul Sard (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi. if you are still an active working person you should 1st of all focus on a area that can get you a decent job. The big cities are the most dinamic places. Tourism is a big thing in Portugal so english speakers tend to be vetry succeful in this sector. depending on their skills of course. The most dinamic cities are: Lisbon, Porto, Braga, leiria. The north faces higher unnemployement than the shouth. I would not recommend the algarve for the simpl reason thatis crowed with brits - lots of compettion. Costoal towns would be a good option. but again it will all depend of your skills and ability to make something diferent.

The next spet will be property. rent firts and buy later. this way you have flexibility to more from work place to work place.

regards

Paulo


----------

